# Black vanes and nocks?



## Togokayak (Mar 10, 2017)

I had someone recommend black arrows, vanes and nocks to keep the competition from using your arrow to target some of those hard to see dark 3D targets. I don't recall ever seeing anybody using blacked out arrows. Would you consider it unsportsmanlike if your shooting partners showed up with black arrows?


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

If you're shooting stealth then you'll come off as a jerk to the others in the group. If you're using others arrows for reference then it's pretty hypocritical. Don't be offended if you're treated as an outcast. To each his own.....


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

What, you mean like taking a black sharpie to the nock collar so nothing shiny is showing...lol.
Each is own.
Your call.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought i was being smart by doing this years ago when i first started shooting 3d. We had a small group that always shot together at the for fun shoots. One of the more seasoned guys saw them and said that when i started shooting for money i could do that, but if i brought them back to shoot with our group the next week he was going to snap them off one by one.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

I typically carry on "blacked out " arrow in my quiver. If the p[eople I am shooting with are jerks, I pull the arrow out. If not, it really doesn't matter as we are all having a good time.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

If you know where the rings are, why would you need to shoot at someone else's arrow. Shoot what you bring. Makes me no difference.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

If I have to focus on someone else's arrow to make sure I hit the scoring rings, then I have way more issues I need to address. 

Most archers won't care in the slightest. Those who do care are just looking for an external excuse for why they missed.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

I disagree, I think there is a definite advantage to have a reference point that can be seen with the naked eye. You can't always see the rings at full draw.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

carlosii said:


> *If you know where the rings are*, why would you need to shoot at someone else's arrow. Shoot what you bring. Makes me no difference.


There's the rub. You can't always see the ring without binoculars....at least I can't.


----------



## 19hunt92 (Jun 25, 2014)

I must be "that guy" here then. I have shot blacked out arrows ever since i went to my first money shoot in MI. I had one arrow at that time that was darker (just random darker colored vanes) and found out that guys couldn't reference off my arrow, thus everyone stayed on the level playing field no matter the rotation.

Most of the time I'm shooting at a local club now and the blacked out arrows bring a lot of attention surprisingly. Guys like to go for the "robinhood of the day" and this has kept me free of anyone coming close to mine for the past 5 years or so.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

IF there is an advantage at all....and I believe that it's not........it only helps you within the group you draw out with. Problem is, you gotta beat everyone in the class........


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

For those of you that feel it's not an advantage/benefit to see the previous shooters arrows when you shoot, do you offer to shoot first each target? 

Not trying to be a dick, but I'm surprised to hear that there are guys out there that don't see a disadvantage to shooting first.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Bucket said:


> For those of you that feel it's not an advantage/benefit to see the previous shooters arrows when you shoot, do you offer to shoot first each target?
> 
> Not trying to be a dick, but I'm surprised to hear that there are guys out there that don't see a disadvantage to shooting first.


In a 4 man group with a 20 target range, you lead off 5 times a round. So does everyone else in the group. Advantage to no one.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

NP Archery said:


> In a 4 man group with a 20 target range, you lead off 5 times a round. So does everyone else in the group. Advantage to no one.


Thant's not what I'm getting at. I understand that everyone gets a turn to lead off. And the reason we rotate is because most feel that leading off puts you at a disadvantage for that target. Mainly because you don't have the benefit of seeing the first shooters arrows. Agreed?


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Bucket said:


> Thant's not what I'm getting at. I understand that everyone gets a turn to lead off. And the reason we rotate is because most feel that leading off puts you at a disadvantage for that target. Mainly because you don't have the benefit of seeing the first shooters arrows. Agreed?


That goes both ways Bucket. I've used other's arrows on good AND bad shots, been sucked into their arrow for both...
I've followed arrows into an 8 or...a 5, and I've also been kicked out of an 11...

I don't begrudge anyone for making their arrow harder to see.
Likewise, I bust your nock or arrow or you bust mine, that's part of the game.

Get quality glass, get a reference point and stick to it.
If another arrow happens to be close, so be it, but shoot your game.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

dajogejr said:


> That goes both ways Bucket. I've used other's arrows on good AND bad shots, been sucked into their arrow for both...
> I've followed arrows into an 8 or...a 5, and I've also been kicked out of an 11...
> 
> I don't begrudge anyone for making their arrow harder to see.
> ...


I don't disagree with any of that. But I do think that there are some targets that seeing a nock is an advantage...even if it's somewhere you don't want to hit.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Bucket said:


> I don't disagree with any of that. But I do think that there are some targets that seeing a nock is an advantage...even if it's somewhere you don't want to hit.


Yes. Another arrow may help on certain targets and it's common practice to aim using someones arrows as a reference. But that has more to do with shooter and target order.

For me, first up on a McKenzie turkey at 25 yards is a good thing. Same goes for the javalina. I have my choice of bonus rings with no arrows in the way. A McKenzie hog or blesbuck in the shade at 48 yards...if I'm up first....gets a shot at center 10 and I'm on to the next target. I chalk it up to luck of the draw and move on. I don't need a marker for the majority of targets and cant ever remember someones black arrow causing me a problem.

JMO but I think the black arrow theory is more of a wives tale that gets sold to rookie 3Ders. Sort of like watching someone walk from a target and trying to count their steps. If you are relying on stuff like that to bring you to the top.....the game might not be for you. Just my opinion....


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it’s great if someone uses black because then you’re not drawn to their bad shots


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

carlosii said:


> If you know where the rings are, why would you need to shoot at someone else's arrow. Shoot what you bring. Makes me no difference.


Exactly. I shoot what helps me see MY arrow...the only arrow I care about. unless you in my way...


----------



## keepnitgreen (Feb 28, 2012)

I haven't received any negative feedback when using black vanes, and I don't have any issue with others using them.
Having said that, I do have some arrows done up in bright vanes and shoot them occasionally. 

Like others have mentioned, bright vanes can draw you into the scoring ring... or draw you away.


----------



## David LaCount (Jan 2, 2015)

What are we Kids here! Shoot what ever you want and stop following what all the SHEEP are doing. Don't base your ability to shoot on what everyone else does. Sound like a bunch of whiney Democrats!


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

Been shooting for a long time and most good shooters will shoot better with bright arrows to aim off. Long dark shots can be made easy with a good aiming spot. If your group has a few guys with four to six power lenses they will love it when they have a spot to shoot at all day long.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't care what you have on your arrows - 

I will shoot with bright vanes, nocks, shiny bushings. If my competitors use one of my arrows for reference and makes a great shot for a 12 or anything else. I will congratulate them and wish for their continued success. I am not there to bring my competitors down, I am there to see EVERYONE shoot their best.

I am not competing against them, I am competing with them.

Honestly the blackened out stuff I see some of the newer competitors using, lower entry level classes etc. I am not sure I have noticed many of the Open pro, or Known Pro guys using it.


----------



## Colton210 (Mar 6, 2019)

My arrows are black with 2 black vanes and 1 red so not completely blacked out but for the most part are. Have not had any complaints on the 3D range. But to be honest you should really be depending on another person's arrow to lead you to the target 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

i shoot black on black. i dont like to see my arrows when im trying to group them. i still hit them when grouping. they still get hit shooting 3D.

but if my black vanes and black nocks upset someone to the point that it effects their game then theyve already beat themselves.
i havent had an issue in 2 years. if someone is so offended by it that they bring it to my attention, well... its going to be a long unpleasant round for them.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

rober2wt said:


> i shoot black on black. i dont like to see my arrows when im trying to group them. i still hit them when grouping. they still get hit shooting 3D.
> 
> but if my black vanes and black nocks upset someone to the point that it effects their game then theyve already beat themselves.
> i havent had an issue in 2 years. if someone is so offended by it that they bring it to my attention, well... its going to be a long unpleasant round for them.


I'm going to object next time we shoot together just to be that guy....

:wink:


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

I have not seen pro's using them, most all people that use them are not shooting good any way and there arrows would not be of any help. The guy that shooting best that day is going to win, what ever color.


----------



## newtothebow (Jan 16, 2019)

slamnationalley said:


> If you're shooting stealth then you'll come off as a jerk to the others in the group. If you're using others arrows for reference then it's pretty hypocritical. Don't be offended if you're treated as an outcast. To each his own.....


This 100%


----------



## PresTex (Dec 3, 2015)

Bucket said:


> I thought i was being smart by doing this years ago when i first started shooting 3d. We had a small group that always shot together at the for fun shoots. One of the more seasoned guys saw them and said that when i started shooting for money i could do that, but if i brought them back to shoot with our group the next week he was going to snap them off one by one.



I hope you brought them back the next time you shot with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

Huh? I thought you shouldn't shoot black or dark arrows because you cant find them on the forest floor.....maybe its just me. 

Maybe I'm just a super group mate, I shoot bright vanes just so other folks have reference points and other obvious benefits for myself. Is blacked out arrows a jerk thing to do? I'm not sure. I want the people in my group to throw up some good numbers, have fun, and enjoy themselves. 

I have vortex 12x50s and a x6 lens, and sometimes theres a reference point....sometimes theres not. Turkeys, boars, and bears are hard first shot targets in the shadowed 3D woods. Having a bright pink arrow 3" high and 6" left of a 12 ring really helps at 43 yards. If I was shooting with just one other guy with a blacked out arrow, then I would assume I'll have a tougher than normal day. On the flipside he should have a few bright pink arrows on the foam at some point.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

BruceZ said:


> I have not seen pro's using them, most all people that use them are not shooting good any way and there arrows would not be of any help. The guy that shooting best that day is going to win, what ever color.


I shoot Known Pro at ASA and I can tell you at least 50% shoot black or some kind of darker colors to try to lower the aiming points on the targets...... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowjo84 (Jul 19, 2009)

I started shooting black recently to minimize aiming points for guys behind me. My reasoning is that if I make a good shot up first, I want to make everyone else make the same shot to compete and vise versa. I don't see it as an advantage to shoot black so I don't ever worry about it. You still have to be able to put the arrow in the rings, regardless of its color. 

I would totally agree that using someone's arrow in the target as a reference is very helpful, but shouldn't be your go-to method of aiming. If someone gets upset that they can't shoot at or off my arrow, they need to re-think why they are shooting 3D. 

With all that being said, I will be shooting pink and orange this weekend on some different arrows, so take all that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

PresTex said:


> I hope you brought them back the next time you shot with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Changed them out for more standard colors. I was very new to the sport and learning from some very good shooters. 

I like it it when the first shooter sets a good spot, and I figure I might as well return the favor. If I were shooting pro, I might feel different, although the guys I shot with all shot pro and didn't shoot black...even though there was always money on the line.


----------



## PresTex (Dec 3, 2015)

Bucket said:


> Nope. Changed them out for more standard colors. I was very new to the sport and learning from some very good shooters.
> 
> I like it it when the first shooter sets a good spot, and I figure I might as well return the favor. If I were shooting pro, I might feel different, although the guys I shot with all shot pro and didn't shoot black...even though there was always money on the line.


Fair enough. Sounds like you had an opportunity to learn from guys with some experience. 

It’s always nice when the first shooter sets a good spot, but that’s goes both ways. That first shot can always be in a spot you don’t want to be looking. I couldn’t care less whether people shoot dark, light or otherwise, if I do my job I should able to put that arrow where I’m looking. 

It just rubs me the wrong way that a guy would say he’s gonna snap their arrows if someone doesn’t shoot what they want, especially when it’s a new guy to the sport.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

So heres my thoughts. My indoor arrows are black fattys. They have black nocks, but a red nock bushing. Just how they came.When I shoot indoor league, I want to SEE my arrow in the white, blend in the blue(If the arrow vanished--I just shot a 4. So I shoot 2 black 1 camo, the camo is as dark as I can go and still see my cock vane.

I use that bow/arrows HALF the time to shoot 3d. Usually known distance. The DARK ARROWS do blend. I dont mind! Im not going all competitive with that. I just dont need a guys sight picture "Sucking In" to my arrow for a Robin hood on my damn expensive arrows. 

My other 3d rig is more of a hunting rig. Standard arrows. I DO run 2 black one orange there. Reason..I dont need to grab my hunting arrows, for my hunting bow, by mistake cuz they look alike(or vice versa). So I fletchem OBVIOUSLY different . My hunting arrows need to be FOUND in the leaves. 2 orange one white/black tiger. The tiger is also nice as a cock vane in the dark when getting set up.... So my 3d arrows are dark, no white, no tiger. And again, I dont need to HELP someone smack my arrow and smash it. There are days when that even becomes "The Game" with some of my buddies! 

So if you want to go all stealth..go for it. This isnt the Olympics. Have fun shoot what you like. AND..let the next guy shoot a clean looking target. Plus...how useful is the last guys arrow? Really? Aim at a bad shot??? Aiming at a nock when the arrows kicked out at and angle? Shoot and have fun.


----------



## Dcampbell85 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have shot blacked out arrows only because my brother thought it was funny to shoot my arrows off only downfall is you can’t really see them in the target


----------



## oldtom67 (Nov 3, 2016)

Want to get into 3d, and have been wondering about this. Following.


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

Shoot what ever you want, but if we have too many on our stake the guy with dark arrows is the first one voted off! I shoot pink fletching with pink nocks. And they shine bright. And if I am in the middle and you want in there too, well bust the heck out of it. This is my personal opinion: I hate having to lead on a black target. My eyes are not very good and I have to area aim a lot. A lot of guys I shoot with can see rings in there scope, but I cant. So if there is an arrow close it really helps. Ultimately I am not going to get beat because someone in my group had a good arrow to aim off of. I only worry about my shot and what I am supposed to be doing. Plus if they are aiming off my arrow the chances are higher they are going to get kicked to a lower score. 

If you have ever had to shoot with a group that rarely hit bonus rings, it makes for a long day. Its like leading on every target. The same would be if we all shot dark arrows. So do what ever you want but I will shoot a bright arrow and appreciate it when some one else does too!


----------



## Bow_Dude (May 12, 2007)

I shoot in an indoor handicap 3-d league each winter. We partner up so we are a two man team. We shoot against a different team each week and we shoot two arrows each per target. The 12 ring can get pretty crowded with 8 archers shooting at it. Both my partner and I shoot black on black. We are the two top shooters in the league. We have noticed that when we shoot against other teams, their scores are generally much higher than their average weekly score. That is because they key off our arrows. Many other teams lag behind so they don't ever have to shoot first. Thus, we shoot black on black. We get our arrows hit a lot and lose a few to robin hoods or busted up nocks. Switching to black makes it so you don't get drawn in or have others draw in to your arrows as much. We keep track of win loss as well as scratch score. I don't care about win loss, but I do care about high scratch score and that is the area I like to compete in. So, to keep it more on a level playing field, if someone can't see your arrow to key off, then they also have to depend on their skill or familiarity with the targets. I shot in the Senior Olympics last year for our state. I shot black on black for that competition. Never got any negative comments concerning my all black. A couple of people looked them over and I just told them they were user unfriendly arrows. The biggest reason I started shooting all black was so I would not watch my arrow in flight, and if I made a bad shot, the second arrow would not follow the first.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

I either read a article or listened to a pod cast with Levi and his thoughts were not many of the pro shooters use black because, in his experience, the group scores typically go up when not using black components and makes for a advantage for all. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I have no problem going first and letting others (usually friends) see my bright fletching and nock. Seems like a petty thing to worry about to me.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

ruffjason said:


> I have no problem going first and letting others (usually friends) see my bright fletching and nock. Seems like a petty thing to worry about to me.


When shooting with friends, absolutely. If your shooting for the $12k purse? Some would look at it differently. (I doubt I will ever have to worry about deciding if it's appropriate in that situation)


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Bucket said:


> When shooting with friends, absolutely. If your shooting for the $12k purse? Some would look at it differently. (I doubt I will ever have to worry about deciding if it's appropriate in that situation)


I can't relate. I won a belt buckle once. lol


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

It's called a "competition" for a reason!! The point of competing is to win! 

I personally shoot black vanes with dark blue nocks for the purpose of not helping my competitors!! I shoot Known Pro at ASA and have been having a great year so far, I lead Foley after day #1 finishing 15th and at Ft Benning shot the highest score on day #2 making it back to 10th place.... at Foley all four of us in the top group where shooting solid blacked out arrows..... 

No matter if your competing for $1 or for $15,000 knowing that you have given yourself every chance within your own power to win and believing that you can beat every other competitor is 95% of the battle!!!

If blacking out your arrows is even going to help you by not marking just one target for your competition and can gain you just 2 points over them, it is well worth having blacked out arrows!


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LAC X (Apr 22, 2019)

Shoot what you like for every “dark target” there is a light one that all black is like a beacon


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I’ve always heard them called “Prick Arrows” . Well just call me a prick then cause I’m in to win and am not at a “ competition” to get a participation trophy. But on the other hand when I’m shooting for fun or one of hunting setup shoots I go to I shoot my bright fletched arrows.


----------



## Brushhunter25 (Jan 9, 2015)

I don’t see an issue with it. It’s like if someone in your group is using a magnifier and you aren’t. Guaranteed they wouldn’t take out the lens.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Bucket said:


> There's the rub. You can't always see the ring without binoculars....at least I can't.


Me too


----------



## Ksman62 (Dec 14, 2016)

I see a lot of people going all black. But it will not make your shooting better. So way bother, just shoot your best.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Ksman62 said:


> I see a lot of people going all black. But it will not make your shooting better. So way bother, just shoot your best.


But if you're the guy putting your arrows in or very close to the 12 ring then it's a good idea

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bishop#74 (May 6, 2018)

I run Black vanes and Red nocks!!!! I have never had anyone say anything to me about it. I shoot ASA and local club shoots. Shoot what you want and dont worry about what anyone says.


----------



## wlchautomotive (May 15, 2019)

I don't disagree with any of that. But I do think that there are some targets that seeing a nock is an advantage.


----------



## Erion10x (Jan 28, 2010)

I always thought it was pretty lame.... considering most in the group aren't competing directly against each other.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

wlchautomotive said:


> I don't disagree with any of that. But I do think that there are some targets that seeing a nock is an advantage.


Sometimes you can see it if your on a more fresh deer target or the tan bear.... now on the Taper or the Blackbuck if you shoot the lower when its fresh then yes the black will show but if you shoot the upper or if those targets have had a couple groups shoot them then the white paint is shot off and the black arrow is even harder to see then on a straight black target

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HeritageMitch (May 21, 2019)

Togokayak said:


> I had someone recommend black arrows, vanes and nocks to keep the competition from using your arrow to target some of those hard to see dark 3D targets. I don't recall ever seeing anybody using blacked out arrows. Would you consider it unsportsmanlike if your shooting partners showed up with black arrows?


i had black out arrows one season and they work on dark targets but anything that wasn't black or gray they stick out more and are easier to aim at. People do use the other guys arrows as a point of aim, its part of the game that's why you always bring extra arrows


----------



## dotyjr (Jul 14, 2015)

On a long distance black target I won’t lie... I will use a bright arrow as an aiming point if it is visibly a high score. But chances are I’m not going to hit a 1/2” target at 50 yards. So your arrow is safe. 

On the other hand... if you’re a good shot and put a dark arrow in the 12 on a javelina or turkey then I’m not going to call upper 12 just to avoid your expensive arrow because I can’t see it. And we may both be out of $15. So shoot what you want. I make up my own arrows usually with some bright funky design. You hit my arrows and I have an excuse to make a new different batch up. And I want my competitors to shoot the best that they are capable of so I know how I stand. Can’t be the best until you beat the best. Happy shooting everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bethelbass4 (Oct 24, 2017)

I have used fatboys with black vanes no one said anything.


----------



## quizzinator (Mar 31, 2013)

There are people out there that have a problem with blacked out arrows. Their argument was the groups overall scores were higher if they had aiming points, such as each others arrows. Valid argument if the guys in front of you make good shots. As we know that doesn't always happen, lol. 
My point, if you're paying for the arrows then shoot what you want to shoot!!!!!!:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

PFD42 said:


> I’ve always heard them called “Prick Arrows” . Well just call me a prick then cause I’m in to win and am not at a “ competition” to get a participation trophy. But on the other hand when I’m shooting for fun or one of hunting setup shoots I go to I shoot my bright fletched arrows.


 ha, ha, you said it, not us !!! Never see the pros do it, just the ones trying !!!! Colors mean nothing, its 2019 !!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Allen cox said:


> ha, ha, you said it, not us !!! Never see the pros do it, just the ones trying !!!! Colors mean nothing, its 2019 !!


You obviously have not walked down an ASA Known Pro range or even the Known50 range.... try it one day and see how many peolle are shooting blacked out or dark arrows

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveyboy101 (Dec 26, 2018)

Bucket said:


> I thought i was being smart by doing this years ago when i first started shooting 3d. We had a small group that always shot together at the for fun shoots. One of the more seasoned guys saw them and said that when i started shooting for money i could do that, but if i brought them back to shoot with our group the next week he was going to snap them off one by one.


haha ya and that would earn him a slap in the head. Nobody can say crap about what arrow or color you shoot as long as its size legal tell him to go [email protected]#^ himself


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I recently switched to 2 red and one black vane to match my bow, but i left the nocks white and bushings silver just cause of this issue. Everyone i recall shooting with have shot normal colors and i will too. Sometimes i get helped, and sometimes i help them. If someone beats me cause i marked up a dark target once for them, that just tells me i should have shot better on the 29 other targets.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Allen cox said:


> ha, ha, you said it, not us !!! Never see the pros do it, just the ones trying !!!! Colors mean nothing, its 2019 !!


There are some well known longbow/recurve shooters who are using blackened arrows. A good arrow in the right place HELPS the next shooter when there is no sight involved in the aiming method. Yes, I have black arrows with black nocks and black feathers I sometimes use. But with any advantage comes a compromise: sometimes is hard to evaluate your own shot when the target is in shadow itself.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Allen cox said:


> ha, ha, you said it, not us !!! Never see the pros do it, just the ones trying !!!! Colors mean nothing, its 2019 !!





legion_archery said:


> You obviously have not walked down an ASA Known Pro range or even the Known50 range.... try it one day and see how many peolle are shooting blacked out or dark arrows
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


legion_archery is exactly right!


----------



## MZITTERICH (Jan 8, 2007)

I shoot all blacked out gold tips. My wife said it looked cool


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

I wanted to try feathers and found a great deal on black ones, so I shoot black feathers with a blue deep six nock (only color the LBS had). They shoot well even at 50 (once I worked the elevation/windage up and left). I agree they definitely are much harder to see at low/no magnification at this distance.


----------



## IA3D (Feb 15, 2019)

Try finding your blacked out arrow when you miss!


----------



## Joekohnen (Nov 13, 2018)

Don’t be the guy in the group with all black arroes😂😂


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I don't care what other people thinks about my vanes or colour of them.
Why should I care ? 
I don't shoot my arrows for them.
So I have these and that's it.

I can see them with my bino's from target but I can't see them over 30m distance with my scope's magnification.
I shoot FFAA 3D and WA 3D, and use same fletching in Field competitions also. 
Actually, same arrows.. 3DHV's for all competitions, except indoor at winter time.


----------



## ByrnieMac (Dec 27, 2013)

I say to each their own. If people get butthurt that is their own problem.


----------



## lombardi_steven (Jun 29, 2019)

Here is what I personally think why it is a good idea. I shoot 3d by myself most of the time, due to the time i go to the range. The black out arrows help me to shoot multiple arrows at the targets and for the most part it always looks like I am the first person. So, it helps me to practice shot placement. When I go to tournaments, I just bring the arrows I am praticing with and they happen to be black out arrows.


----------



## basehorhonda (Jan 25, 2018)

Most the guys I shoot with have black nocks and dark fletching. Just part of the game.


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

I run white nocks, white vanes and white wraps...there is no missing my arrows in a target. But I do have two arrows with bright green nocks. I use these on white targets so my fellow shooters may actually see it. I dont mind giving my competitors a marker...they still have to execute the shot right.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

More I'm considered that someone has brigt pink etc. nocks.
Someone shoot's close to best score so U shoot and that bright arrow just kind of draws your arrow away from that best area


----------



## AABryan (Nov 21, 2018)

legion_archery said:


> I shoot Known Pro at ASA and I can tell you at least 50% shoot black or some kind of darker colors to try to lower the aiming points on the targets......
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I thought I'd noticed about half or more of the shooters at ASA with black (or lots of dark). I love having an arrow to reference (good or bad), especially on black targets.


----------



## Joe_81 (Jul 17, 2019)

Bucket said:


> I thought i was being smart by doing this years ago when i first started shooting 3d. We had a small group that always shot together at the for fun shoots. One of the more seasoned guys saw them and said that when i started shooting for money i could do that, but if i brought them back to shoot with our group the next week he was going to snap them off one by one.


Where was this? So tempting to go dare someone to snap my arrows.


----------

